# FS - 4 - 10gallon Tanks - Wood - Substrate



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I have for sale 4 - 10gallon tanks, all about 2 years old. They all come with lids, 3 are painted black on the back 1 is not painted at all.

All are in great condition. This is all due to my *downsizing*, as my reason for selling them.

I also have a bucket of *used* florabase, enough to fill aprox 10 - 20gallon tank. The other bucket is of *used* fine gravel enough to fill a 10gallon tank.

Next are 2 pieces of wood don't need them anymore.

Last is 2 pieces of drift wood, I DO NOT believe they sink as they have been out of water for about a year.

Each 10 gallon tank is - *$12* *2 tanks sold*

Florabase - *$10* *SOLD*

Fine Gravel - *$5**SOLD*

Larger piece of wood - *$5**SOLD*
Smaller piece of wood - *$3**SOLD*

Large piece of drift wood aprox 46"- *$20* *SOLD*

Smaller piece of drift wood aprox 37" - *$15*

Thanks for looking! I am located in *MAPLE RIDGE.*

*10 gallon tanks*





































*Florabase*










*Fine Gravel*










*Wood*



















*Driftwood*


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

how long is the first lrg piece, Kim?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> how long is the first lrg piece, Kim?


The drift wood?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Was the driftwood collected from saltwater or fresh? looks like about 2-3' correct?


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

^i'm interested in knowing the info on the 1st pieice of the large drift wood too.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought you got rid of your shrimp out of your 10's, Kim. I didn't see them in your signature anymore. Sorry to hear about it. I hope you are doing OK.
Bump for well maintained tanks for sale.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not sure where the driftwood was collected as it came with a tank my son bought for his turtle. However, the wood was IN a fresh water tank, for a few years (as stated by the previous owner). It fit into a 135gallon tank very nicely. 

First piece of wood is about 46" hard to measure as it curves.

Second piece is about 37" again hard to measure at it curves.


I don't have any shrimp anymore Stuart, maybe a few BP in the tank when I switched them over, but lost quite a few.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Everything is still for sale.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

large piece of driftwood sold.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Im interested in one of the 10 gallon tanks, If I can get a ride out to the ridge I will for sure take one


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

pm'ed you.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

PM'd replied to.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

do you ever come out to surrey?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

hey Kim! Thanks a bundle- the wood 'n loaches rock!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Your welcome Storm 

Not very often do I go to surrey, sorry.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

still for sale


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

one 10gal is sold the one that is not painted


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I only have 2 tanks left - both painted black on the back and the small piece of driftwood.


----------

